# Displaying camera settings in images



## Alexander Mavrogordato (Dec 11, 2019)

I have to make a presentation of a series of images and wish to display on the projected image the relevant camera settings: lens, focal length, shutter speed, aperture and ISO. Cannot find any instructions. Can someone help? Many thanks!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 11, 2019)

You can add a text field to the presentation, and fill that text field with the metadata you mention. Adding overlays to slides in Lightroom Classic


----------



## Alexander Mavrogordato (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks! I'll try it.


----------



## Califdan (Dec 14, 2019)

I just take screen shots of the image while in  Loupe view with the information block showing (I configured the information block to show shooting info).  Then save the screen shots as a jpeg's.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 14, 2019)

Califdan said:


> I just take screen shots of the image while in  Loupe view with the information block showing (I configured the information block to show shooting info).  Then save the screen shots as a jpeg's.


Why would you do that? Using a screenshot limits the quality of your presentation to the current screen size. If you do not have a 4K screen with your computer, but you do want to show the slide show on a 4K television, it will look bad. There is also no need. Lightroom offers perfect options to add the information in the slide  show. In fact it offers many more options, because you can also choose _where_ to display that information, you can combine EXIF data with custom text, and you can add as many text fields as you want. A screenshot will always show it in the upper left corner of the image, is limited to the three lines that the overlay offers, doesn't give you any text formatting options, and you can't use custom text as all.


----------



## Califdan (Dec 14, 2019)

Depends on the intended use of the information.  I typically use such screen shots for blog posts , magazine articles and tutorial PDF documents so the screen resolution is more than adequate for those purposes.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 14, 2019)

Califdan said:


> Depends on the intended use of the information.  I typically use such screen shots for blog posts , magazine articles and tutorial PDF documents so the screen resolution is more than adequate for those purposes.


Sure, but the OP is talking about a presentation, so I assume he wants to make a slide show in the slide show module. And even if you only want to use the images for the purpose you mention, you could still consider that switching to the slide show module and making your screenshot from there gives you all the extra options I mentioned over making a screenshot of loupe view.


----------



## Califdan (Dec 14, 2019)

"presentation" is ambiguous.  Agree if it's a projected presentation.   I give presentations on my laptop screen for which the screen shots are just fine in most cases - for example when talking about DOF or motion blur or composition.


----------



## Woodbutcher (Dec 17, 2019)

Alexander Mavrogordato said:


> I have to make a presentation of a series of images and wish to display on the projected image the relevant camera settings: lens, focal length, shutter speed, aperture and ISO. Cannot find any instructions. Can someone help? Many thanks!



I used this site to create the images I needed for a recent presentation.  ExifShot — what and how on photography, beautifully.


----------

